# Just been hit



## Alexios (17 Sep 2010)

I've just been hit for pointing out to a car driver that he shouldn't be using his phone while driving. I yelled something like, 'Oi, mate, you shouldn't be driving while on the phone'. He stopped sharply and got out of his car and walked towards me. I was off my bike by this time. He then faced me and started a tirade. I thought that was all he was going to do and started to make the point that driving with a mobile is as dangerous as drink driving but then suddenly he started hitting me: three times with his right fist and once with his left. He was pretty unfit and clearly never learnt boxing because at the end I was still standing up and at the moment I reckon the only effect is a thick lip. I didn't hit him back because I didn't consider myself to be in serious danger. Amusingly, while he was hitting me, his car, on which he clearly hadn't put on the handbrake, started rolling forward and hit something, I think damaging his front left light. Anyway I've reported the incident to the police who were very kind, but as I didn't get all his registration or the names of any witnesses I'm not sure if they'll be able to get him. Note to self: leave mobile phone users alone, they can be agressive!


----------



## davefb (17 Sep 2010)

probably right thing not to even react/hit back...

good grief, some people are lunatics...

no people around ??


----------



## chillyuk (17 Sep 2010)

I can't help feeling that if people get this overwhelming urge to play policemen then you should join the police and do it properly.

Unless something affects me personally I leave drivers and other cyclists well alone and just concentrate on what I am doing. If they want to break the law that's between them and the police.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Sep 2010)

*




*


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Sep 2010)

chillyuk said:


> I can't help feeling that if people get this overwhelming urge to play policemen then you should join the police and do it properly.
> 
> Unless something affects me personally I leave drivers and other cyclists well alone and just concentrate on what I am doing. If they want to break the law that's between them and the police.



Devil's advocate: What stage along the scale of wrong-doing do you suggest people stop turning the other cheek?


----------



## Trevrev (17 Sep 2010)

chillyuk said:


> Unless something affects me personally I leave drivers and other cyclists well alone and just concentrate on what I am doing. If they want to break the law that's between them and the police.



Same as!!


----------



## beanzontoast (17 Sep 2010)

I'm with the 'leave well alone' sentiment here. It risks your personal safety to open a dialogue with someone you don't know in situations like this. IMHO, if they're breaking the law it's 99% sure they already know it and don't need telling by another member of the public.


----------



## zimzum42 (17 Sep 2010)

It's good that you do say something, but I can't say i would do the same, as much as I wish I would. I just think there are too many nutters out there and it's not worth the risk.


----------



## downfader (17 Sep 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Devil's advocate: What stage along the scale of wrong-doing do you suggest people stop turning the other cheek?




This is true. When I was a teen I pulled a lad off another younger one when I saw him wailing on him. Had I not done so he would hae ended up with a black eye or worse the way the lad was going. 

I'll still assess what I feel is safe to do and if its telling a driver to put down a phone for the good of others then so be it. Not everyone will react violently and its wrong to assume they will. Infact the chances of it happening are pretty remote.


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Sep 2010)

Edmund Burke, anyone?


----------



## jimboalee (17 Sep 2010)

I hope you sent him to hospital. 

What will his story be? A cyclist conned me out of my car and beat me up without any provocation?


----------



## Moodyman (17 Sep 2010)

Hope your lips gets better Alexios.

But I can't help feeling that you could have avoided this had you ignored it and kept pedalling.

Unless your a police person on duty, it's not your place to tell someone else off for what they perceive as a white collar driving offence.

I tend ignore driver misdemeanours. I'm 6ft 2 and used to box, so I can look after myself. I just don't think it's my place to correct the ills of society.


----------



## jimboalee (17 Sep 2010)

Alexios said:


> I've just been hit for pointing out to a car driver that he shouldn't be using his phone while driving. I yelled something like, 'Oi, mate, you shouldn't be driving while on the phone'. He stopped sharply and got out of his car and walked towards me. I was off my bike by this time. He then faced me and started a tirade. I thought that was all he was going to do and started to make the point that driving with a mobile is as dangerous as drink driving but then suddenly he started hitting me: three times with his right fist and once with his left. He was pretty unfit and clearly never learnt boxing because at the end I was still standing up and at the moment I reckon the only effect is a thick lip. I didn't hit him back because I didn't consider myself to be in serious danger. Amusingly, while he was hitting me, his car, on which he clearly hadn't put on the handbrake, started rolling forward and hit something, I think damaging his front left light. Anyway I've reported the incident to the police who were very kind, but as I didn't get all his registration or the names of any witnesses I'm not sure if they'll be able to get him. *Note to self*: leave mobile phone users alone, they can be agressive!



Note to Alexios. Learn karate.


----------



## Moodyman (17 Sep 2010)

*Devil's advocate: What stage along the scale of wrong-doing do you suggest people stop turning the other cheek?

*A granny getting her handbag swiped, a child being beaten by an adult, a gang of yobs attacking a single male - these are vulnerable individuals who should be helped.

A cyclist riding on the pavement or a driver using his phone, whilst wrong, ain't worth a bust lip.


----------



## Crankarm (17 Sep 2010)

Alexios said:


> I've just been hit for pointing out to a car driver that he shouldn't be using his phone while driving. I yelled something like, 'Oi, mate, you shouldn't be driving while on the phone'. He stopped sharply and got out of his car and walked towards me. I was off my bike by this time. He then faced me and started a tirade. I thought that was all he was going to do and started to make the point that driving with a mobile is as dangerous as drink driving but then suddenly he started hitting me: three times with his right fist and once with his left. He was pretty unfit and clearly never learnt boxing because at the end I was still standing up and at the moment I reckon the only effect is a thick lip. I didn't hit him back because I didn't consider myself to be in serious danger. Amusingly, while he was hitting me, his car, on which he clearly hadn't put on the handbrake, started rolling forward and hit something, I think damaging his front left light. Anyway I've reported the incident to the police who were very kind, but as I didn't get all his registration or the names of any witnesses I'm not sure if they'll be able to get him. Note to self: leave mobile phone users alone, they can be agressive!



Whoa! I think you have opened a can of worms for yourself then and now.

1) Don't take on any situation you cannot control or can't predict the outcome. Don't start something you cannot finish.

2) ALWAYS have an escape route plan B and C to fall back on.

3) ALWAYS get the important info: registrations, pics of the offender, details of witnesses if present and time.

4) Your safety while on your bike is primary to anything else.

Maybe this episode will be a sobering wake up call. What if you had been stabbed or ................ shot? All for telling some scrote scum bag off for using his phone whilst driving. Not worth it unless he drove into you. Life is cheap these days.

Anyway he subjected you to a frightening assault so hopefully plod will catch the guy. I am not sure why you feel so proud of yourself for not defending yourself against what sounds like an unhealthy fat slob? Why didn't you just ride off when he got out of his car and came after you? "See ya later fat potater!"


----------



## Matthames (17 Sep 2010)

I reckon the police would be very interested in having a chat with this bloke, when they do I really don't want to be in his shoes. Get pictures of the lip as this could be used as evidence of the assault.


----------



## summerdays (17 Sep 2010)

I've have shaken my head at a driver on the phone - and on a couple of occasions asked them to get off the phone. I think if we ignore small rule breaking then the rule breaking moves up a step, for example - bad parking ... where is the harm in that... well today a car and a van were parked opposite each other leaving a 1 m if that gap in between for my bike. I assume the van was just making a delivery but he could have chosen to park 40 meters either side and not blocked the road completely. We seem to be loosing the idea of consideration to others, its just all about me, me, me now.

I hope your lip gets better quickly and that the idiot goes on to feel really bad about it - like you say I doubt he is going to get caught this time ... but maybe on his next incident he will be caught if you have such a temper that you hit someone when they tell you off.


----------



## jimboalee (17 Sep 2010)

Moodyman said:


> *Devil's advocate: What stage along the scale of wrong-doing do you suggest people stop turning the other cheek?
> 
> *A granny getting her handbag swiped, a child being beaten by an adult, a gang of yobs attacking a single male - these are vulnerable individuals who should be helped.
> 
> A cyclist riding on the pavement or a driver using his phone, whilst wrong, ain't worth a bust lip.



A mugger with a knife trying to steal your fiancée’s purse is worth getting stabbed for.

The hospital curtain was manned by two policemen.


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Note to Alexios. Learn karate.



Not a reason to learn a martial art IMO.

I know Thai Boxing and Jiu Jitsu, but certainly would not go out of my way to use them, unless threatened. 

Just ask Magnatom (a seasoned Judo practitioner). He has never used it in any of his videos where confrontation has arisen - well, none that he's shown us


----------



## Crankarm (17 Sep 2010)

Matthames said:


> I reckon the police would be very interested in having a chat with this bloke, when they do I really don't want to be in his shoes. Get pictures of the lip as this could be used as evidence of the assault.




Good point take pics of your injuries, maybe a visit to your GP. Have the police taken a full statement from you? If not why not?


----------



## Moodyman (17 Sep 2010)

*A mugger with a knife trying to steal your fiancée’s purse is worth getting stabbed for.
*
You won't be able to enjoy your fiance if you're 6 foot under Jimbo.

Let the purse go. It's only a few notes. Buy her another and fill it up for her.


----------



## PBancroft (17 Sep 2010)

I'm usually of the persuasion that it's worth saying something. If I see a kid drop litter, I'll say something even if it ends in abuse. As a point, I have done exactly that in the past and it has ended the same as above. However it still plants a little seed of Y_oucantdowhateveryouwantiums_ in their mind. 

Whether or not I would do the same is almost moot. The OP has planted a seed in their mind. Can you imagine the conversation he has with anyone about it? 


It's not going to happen. He's going to sit on that and brood for a while, and somewhere deep inside he'll wonder why he's bottling it up, and maybe... just maybe... he'll come to the realisation that hitting someone for calling them out on driving dangerously isn't the best way to react.


----------



## Crankarm (17 Sep 2010)

Kaipaith said:


> I'm usually of the persuasion that it's worth saying something. If I see a kid drop litter, I'll say something even if it ends in abuse. As a point, I have done exactly that in the past and it has ended the same as above. However it still plants a little seed of Y_oucantdowhateveryouwantiums_ in their mind.
> 
> Whether or not I would do the same is almost moot. The OP has planted a seed in their mind. Can you imagine the conversation he has with anyone about it?
> 
> ...




You don't seriously believe what you have written do you ?????


----------



## BentMikey (17 Sep 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Edmund Burke, anyone?



Well put. Those of you advocating doing nothing, you should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Trevrev (17 Sep 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Well put. Those of you advocating doing nothing, you should be ashamed of yourselves.



Not ashamed one bit thanks!


----------



## jimboalee (17 Sep 2010)

You are driving along at 30 mph in a 30 mph limit. The idiot behind is tooting and flashing.
You both go through a GATSO which doesn't operate ( because you are doing 30 mph ).

You... yes YOU have saved that idiot a £60 fine and three points on his licence for keeping him at the speed limit.

We all say habitual speeders need sorting out. YOU have delayed that idiot's comeuppence by driving within the law.


A cyclist rides in 'Primary' through a series of pinch points, which holds up and agravates the idiot behind. Within the pinch points, there is a GATSO so the cyclist has prevented the idiot being 'nabbed' IF he exceeded the speed limit through the GATSO. Should the cyclist have let the idiot through bon chance he will be 'nabbed'?

A cyclist sees a motorist using a mobile phone. He ignores it and gets on with his ride home. On turning a corner, he sees the motorcar in the side of a bus stop with women screaming and bodies on the pavement.

Did OP unknowingly prevent a massacre?


----------



## Trevrev (17 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> You are driving along at 30 mph in a 30 mph limit. The idiot behind is tooting and flashing.
> You both go through a GATSO which doesn't operate ( because you are doing 30 mph ).
> 
> You... yes YOU have saved that idiot a £60 fine and three points on his licence for keeping him at the speed limit.
> ...





Cyclist gets stabbed to death for telling a motorist to get off his phone.
Woman at bus stop around the corner screaming because her bus is late coz it's caught up in the traffic chaos the stabbing has caused!


----------



## postman (17 Sep 2010)

The world is full of shite people .I admire your stand .But not really worth it .We will never rid the roads of this type of motorist .And last weeks paper even worse types of driving .Eating with both hands reading a book .

You want to see the cars coming down Stonegate Road .Mobile after mobile it's ludicrous ,they must be soooo important .

Stay well away it could have been worse .Hope you soon recover .


----------



## joebingo (17 Sep 2010)

postman said:


> The world is full of shite people .I admire your stand .But not really worth it .We will never rid the roads of this type of motorist.



Good point, no point in fighting a war you can't win. Especially not if it puts you open to assault or worse.


----------



## downfader (17 Sep 2010)

joebingo said:


> Good point, no point in fighting a war you can't win. Especially not if it puts you open to assault or worse.




The learn to fight another way. We still need to send out the message that its unacceptable:

http://www.dailyecho...phone_concerns/

The more voices that raise up and say "no! you are not entitled to behave this way you selfish little child" the better.  At the moment there are idiots trying to fight their own little propaganda war to state that its ok to speed and use mobiles, and some to drink drive, and they do try and convice others that "nobody gets hurt". 

EDIT: this happened a little while back on one of the buses. A child told the driver about a couple smoking on the bus and got a beating for it: http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/8391108.Boy_beaten_after_no_smoking_row_on_bus/


----------



## mr_hippo (17 Sep 2010)

OP - fellow cyclists in your area offer you a vote of thanks - their ride into work was much better after you helped a driver to get rid of his anger & aggression. His workmates would also like to thank you, he was very calm all day and finally, his fasmily would like to thank you - they were able to have a peaceful evening.


----------



## mr_hippo (17 Sep 2010)

downfader said:


> The learn to fight another way. We still need to send out the message that its unacceptable:


Murder, rape and pillage are also unacceptable - how do you propose tro send out that message?


----------



## magnatom (17 Sep 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Not a reason to learn a martial art IMO.
> 
> I know Thai Boxing and Jiu Jitsu, but certainly would not go out of my way to use them, unless threatened.
> 
> Just ask Magnatom (a seasoned Judo practitioner). He has never used it in any of his videos where confrontation has arisen - well, none that he's shown us




 Indeed. In fact I've been fortunate that I have never had to use it outside the dojo at all. If I had to use it, I certainly would, however, you never know who you are up against and retreat is always the best option. 

I think everyone knows my opinion on this subject.

Nice to see you again Mr Hippo. Isn't it better that you avoid taking part in these threads though? I think it just serve to raise your blood pressure.....


----------



## sheddy (17 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 1184815"]
If you want to use a hypothetical situation then at least try and be realistic - can't remember the last time when a driver ploughed into a bus stop killing people.
[/quote]
Sentenced this week - http://www.bbc.co.uk...t-fife-11298703


----------



## hackbike 666 (17 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 1184816"]
Mr Sanctimonious speaks again!
[/quote]

Yeah but don't knock it blud.



postman said:


> The world is full of shite people .I admire your stand .But not really worth it .We will never rid the roads of this type of motorist .And last weeks paper even worse types of driving .Eating with both hands reading a book .
> 
> You want to see the cars coming down Stonegate Road .Mobile after mobile it's ludicrous ,they must be soooo important .
> 
> Stay well away it could have been worse .Hope you soon recover .




+1 billion.


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2010)

TBH, if someone had landed 3-4 punches on me .... don't know how I would react...... I'd be very tempted to smack them proper, but the legal issues wouldn't be good for me - work wise it's not an issue, but I do voluntary work with kids every week............. (this I do because I enjoy it, and have seen some great outcomes - only Beaver Scouts - but the kids really get loads out of it).

Total over reaction from driver. I only 'have a go' at folk on phones that actually endanger me........ that's happened once or twice. 

The OP's not wrong, but it sometimes it can wind the wrong folk up...... Op did the right thing not reacting though.... !


----------



## As Easy As Riding A Bike (17 Sep 2010)

http://www.dailyecho...phone_concerns/

Christ on a bike, what a litany of stupidity.



> Deputy Southampton coroner Graham Denson made the comments during an inquest into a crash on the A338 at Breamore that killed a mum-of-two, Linda Williams.
> 
> He recorded a verdict of unlawful death after her partner, Michael Stewart, who was driving the Vauxhall Astra, was convicted in June for causing death by dangerous driving.
> 
> ...



So we have a man unable to brake because his legs are crossed, smashing into the back of a lorry which had suddenly rammed its brakes on because the driver - on the phone - had failed to spot a car in front, which had stopped suddenly so its driver could answer... her phone.

And behind them, another driver on the phone, who narrowly missed the mayhem.

The conclusion is obvious - 3 points on a licence and a negligible fine is plainly not enough discouragement for this kind of behaviour. The punishment should be much more severe. It certainly shouldn't be up to members of the public to sort out this mess.


----------



## iZaP (17 Sep 2010)

I'm the kind of person who would hit back, but only after he has hit me first, so I could claim it was out of self-defence, would I still get in trouble?

but that guy is a w**ker.


----------



## Tynan (17 Sep 2010)

I'm suprised at the people saying do nothing

only the negative feedback of society makes these low level offenses unacceptable, the cops will do diddle

all that is necessary for evil to suceed and all that, amazed that cyclists don't care enough about drivers on mobiles to do anything at all


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2010)

iZaP said:


> I'm the kind of person who would hit back, but only after he has hit me first, so I could claim it was out of self-defence, would I still get in trouble?
> 
> but that guy is a w**ker.




It's tricky........... like the OP says, some not fit person lands 3-4 punches on him.....you plant one good'en on the chin - out, smacks head on floor........... hmm..... had it been a young or fit person then they'd get a good smacking....... dunno..... 

Legal system is against you...the scum have nothing to lose, those that behave do have loads to lose..........


----------



## As Easy As Riding A Bike (17 Sep 2010)

> This type of thing needs to be enforced by those that have the power to make it happen i.e the Police, DfT etc.





Agree. The problem is that the enforcement is not sufficient, and the punishment not severe enough, to act as any kind of disincentive. In combination this means that mobile phone use continues to be seen as a 'low level' offence, despite it being highly dangerous. 


I'm not sure about the wisdom of members of the public confronting mobile phone users - but it certainly shouldn't be their job.


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2010)

TBH...trip them up, do some belly bounces on them, run to the car, take keys and leg it on bike, depositing keys in nearest 'black hole' or POLICE STATION (with a statement) .......... done.......... the loss of keys on a car is a BIG ISSUE...


----------



## Hedge101 (17 Sep 2010)

chillyuk said:


> I can't help feeling that if people get this overwhelming urge to play policemen then you should join the police and do it properly.
> 
> Unless something affects me personally I leave drivers and other cyclists well alone and just concentrate on what I am doing. If they want to break the law that's between them and the police.



Have you ever heard the term 'moral courage' ? We all have a part to play as we go about our daily lives. The Police can't be everywhere.


----------



## Trevrev (17 Sep 2010)

Hedge101 said:


> Have you ever heard the term 'moral courage' ? We all have a part to play as we go about our daily lives. The Police can't be everywhere.



Have you ever heard the term "Self preservation".


----------



## tongskie01 (17 Sep 2010)

Trevrev said:


> Have you ever heard the term "Self preservation".



reminding someone not to use mobile phone while driving might be self preservation as well....we cant be so sure. maybe one day you get hit by car while driver was on his phone...".the one you ignored before."......


----------



## summerdays (17 Sep 2010)

Isn't it a way of trying to make phone-driving as unacceptable as drink-driving, we have to show as a community that its isn't right.


----------



## Trevrev (17 Sep 2010)

tongskie01 said:


> reminding someone not to use mobile phone while driving might be self preservation as well....we cant be so sure. maybe one day you get hit by car while driver was on his phone...".the one you ignored before."......




Yeah yeah!! shoot happens!
If i confront every driver i see on the phone i'd get F**k all done.....I've got my own life to lead.
"If" i get hit by a driver using a phone i'll deal with it then.


----------



## As Easy As Riding A Bike (17 Sep 2010)

> Isn't it a way of trying to make phone-driving as unacceptable as drink-driving





The punishments are nowhere near as stiff as for drink-driving. That's the main reason why people think it is not as bad as drink-driving. The law needs to be adjusted. 


I also suspect that while challenging some people who are on their phone may be effective, in other cases people just don't care, or get seriously angry. Check out gaz's videos on youtube for evidence.


----------



## tongskie01 (17 Sep 2010)

Trevrev said:


> Yeah yeah!! shoot happens!
> If i confront every driver i see on the phone i'd get F**k all done.....I've got my own life to lead.
> "If" i get hit by a driver using a phone i'll deal with it then.



that if youre still alive...even worst if you become a vegetable for life.


----------



## potsy (17 Sep 2010)

Having just watched 'Traffic Cops' from the other night,where a guy that was already disqualified got caught driving ,was released and the next day was seen driving again by the same cop




if they aren't bothered about that then they're not going to be the slightest bit bothered by a cyclist shaking their head or telling them to put the phone down.
The mentality of some drivers is staggering,
I personally don't say anything unless it endangers me,selfish maybe but I figure it only takes one mental case and it could end very badly.


----------



## Trevrev (17 Sep 2010)

tongskie01 said:


> that if youre still alive...even worst if you become a vegetable for life.



That was a predictable come back!! How did i know that was coming!


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2010)

potsy said:


> Having just watched 'Traffic Cops' from the other night,where a guy that was already disqualified got caught driving ,was released and the next day was seen driving again by the same cop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the subject of drink driving this nutter was on the news tonight  apparently all he was concerned about was his bottle of vodka


----------



## Tynan (17 Sep 2010)

people think they allowed because no-one tells them otherwise, if people are frightened or unwilling to regaister disapproval that those people using phones while driving cars near bikes win

I'm not suggesting confrontation, a shake of the head is enough, if you live your life turning a blind eye to everything because you might get involved then you're letting society down and becoming one of the people you'll doubtless complain about another time

it might be you that needs someone help/involvement some time


----------



## Crankarm (17 Sep 2010)

potsy said:


> Having just watched 'Traffic Cops' from the other night,where a guy that was already disqualified got caught driving ,was released and the next day was seen driving again by the same cop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was an horrific case a couple of years back where a woman in supermarket went to fetch her boyfriend because some chap had I think in her opinion "pushed in front of her" at the check out or "disrespected" her in some way, such a trivial reason no doubt. Sadly the people involved lacked the social skills or common courtesy to resolve it amicably. Unfortunately she did manage to find her boyfriend and returned a couple of minutes later to the check outs. Unfortunately some poor innocent chap who happened to be in the general area but who was not involved in the initial altercation with the woman was confronted by the deranged pyschopath boyfriend who attacked and killed him. Maybe it happened at the Sainsburys Saver Centre in Bell Green, Sydenham, South London as lots of assaults took place there as that was the demographic of the customer base. But it was horrific as this guy went totally beserk all because his thick girl friend was thick. I think the nutter was caught and given a life sentence of 4 years



or some other ridiculously low pathetic sentence.

There are real nutters out there. You take your life in your hands if you challenge anyone when you are out on your bike. Cyclists are already very vulnerable without making your self a target. I suppose when the adrenalin is pumping it is difficult to hold back, but be careful, very careful.


----------



## al78 (18 Sep 2010)

Hedge101 said:


> Have you ever heard the term 'moral courage' ? We all have a part to play as we go about our daily lives. The Police can't be everywhere.



If you think it is as simple as that then I challenge you to intervene in an armed robbery in progress.


----------



## al78 (18 Sep 2010)

I wonder if the people who advocate intervention are those who are confident, authoritive and have an imposing, even intimidating presence if required. Some people are like that, I'm sure many have met people that you take one look at and think "sheesh, I wouldn't like to get on the wrong side of him". The thing is, there are also people who are the opposite of this, the shy, nervous, self conscious people who if they try to be authoritive they just get laughed at. Whilst the former types of people can get away with confronting people with minimal fear of serious repurcussions for the latter types this is clearly not true.

The exception to this seems to be little old ladies who seem to be able to confront who they like without much fear of retaliation, as beating up old ladies is not going to gain the chavs anything in terms of "hardness points", quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## Alexios (18 Sep 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen,

Thank you for all your advice, well intentioned I don't doubt. Unfortunately when I was about seven someone said to me that 'for evil to truimph, all that is required is that good people do nothing'. Now I don't pretend to be good for a moment, but I know actions which have the potential to hurt people when I see them. What I didn't mention in the original post was that the incident was at about 2.30 pm, in a 20 mph limit, 40 yds from a school which was about to chuck out about 200 kids. I probably wouldn't have worried otherwise. It so happens that I don't have children myself, but when I do, I hope that someone else will discourage mobile phone use while driving next to their school. And for the individual who suggested that I should take up martial arts, I can only say that my training in Kung Fu gave me the confidence that I really wasn't in a situation where I didn't need to take any action. Suffice to say that if I hit someone four times I would be really disapointed if they could still stand, let alone stand there and answer back. As it is, I hope that the police will deal with a fairly inadequate individual.


----------



## 4F (18 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 1184811"]
Will the driver still use his phone? Most probably....

The driver no doubt knows it is aginst the law to use a phone and therefore does not a give a **** for anyone telling him otherwise - except the Police of course.

As mentioned before numerous times, this type of thing needs to be enforced by those that can and unless you can make a 'difference' then leave well alone.

Otherwise, what's the point??
[/quote]

Agree with that


----------



## Crankarm (18 Sep 2010)

Alexios said:


> Ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> Thank you for all your advice, well intentioned I don't doubt. Unfortunately when I was about seven someone said to me that 'for evil to truimph, all that is required is that good people do nothing'. Now I don't pretend to be good for a moment, but I know actions which have the potential to hurt people when I see them. What I didn't mention in the original post was that the incident was at about 2.30 pm, in a 20 mph limit, 40 yds from a school which was about to chuck out about 200 kids. I probably wouldn't have worried otherwise. It so happens that I don't have children myself, but when I do, I hope that someone else will discourage mobile phone use while driving next to their school. And for the individual who suggested that I should take up martial arts, I can only say that *my training in Kung Fu gave me the confidence that I really wasn't in a situation where I didn't need to take any action.* Suffice to say that if I hit someone four times I would be really disapointed if they could still stand, let alone stand there and answer back. As it is, I hope that the police will deal with a fairly inadequate individual.



Ehh?????

Sorry, but if you were any good at Kung Fu or any other martial art you would have either hit back with the speed of a rapier thus ending the impending attack or alternatively anticipated what he was about to do and passively restrained the idiot without any harm to you. I don't buy your account that he was a rather an unfit chap and you were happy to let him hit you ........... Basically he caught you by surprise as you didn't read how the situation was escalating and then he over powered you in striking you several times. You seem remarkably chipper given that you have been assaulted. Anyway tomorrow you might feel a little different once any bruising starts to show and soreness developes. Did he cause you to bleed? Did any paramedics attend to you? How's your bike? If you were going by a school at kicking out time there must be lots of witnesses?

So the police are investigating the assault on you and his use of his mobile phone whilst driving?


----------



## marzjennings (18 Sep 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Ehh?????
> 
> Sorry, but if you were any good at Kung Fu or any other martial art you would have either hit back with the speed of a rapier thus ending the impending attack or alternatively anticipated what he was about to do and passively restrained the idiot without any harm to you. I don't buy your account that he was a rather an unfit chap and you were happy to let him hit you ........... Basically he caught you by surprise as you didn't read how the situation was escalating and then he over powered you in striking you several times. You seem remarkably chipper given that you have been assaulted. Anyway tomorrow you might feel a little different once any bruising starts to show and soreness developes. Did he cause you to bleed? Did any paramedics attend to you? How's your bike? If you were going by a school at kicking out time there must be lots of witnesses?
> 
> So the police are investigating the assault on you and his use of his mobile phone whilst driving?



It happens, if you know how to fight you can spot someone who doesn't have a clue. 

I remember calling out a teen who was smacking another teen about in Bournemouth about 10 years ago. I yelled something like,'OI, cool it down' and he promptly walked over to me and started smacking me in the face and gut. It was like being slapped by wet lettuce. I was 31 and he must of been about 17-18 and I had at least 60lbs on him. What was I supposed to do, if I had hit him I'd have broken his nose. So I just started to laugh, right in his face. Made him mad, but when everyone else (my mates and some folks on the street) started to laugh too he just called me an old self-gratification artist and strutted off. Maybe I could restrained him and called the police, but he was just some drunk teenager. Probably some jumped up first line manger in bank by now.


----------



## summerdays (18 Sep 2010)

al78 said:


> I wonder if the people who advocate intervention are those who are confident, authoritive and have an imposing, even intimidating presence if required.



Well I'm a female as and I said I have on occasion shook my head or said something, and I would not describe myself as having an intimidating presence nor any skills in martial arts. Sometimes I have thought after doing so that it could of taken a different worse course, and I'm not saying I would say something on every occasion.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Sep 2010)

To be honest my instinct would take over when the first punch landed, however weak it was.

I got caught by a driver who I gave a "hand signal" too he had anchored on to avoid hitting me in a pinch point, it made me realise just how vulnerable I was on my bike, you cant jump in and lock you doors and race off, you have to face it. I was lucky, as he pulled up along side hurling abuse and saying I needed a slapping, as he un did his belt and started opening his door I leapt off my bike like a mad man heading round the back of his car he bottled it closed the door drove off 50 yards to then give me hand signals, which I consider myself lucky I did it because I realised very quickly when he was along side me that I had no where to go and if he was to get out then it would have to be fisty cuffs an no way could I afford to be caught on the back foot.

I now try as hard as I can to keep my head down and ignore the tossers, I am by dint of being on a road sitting on a bit of metal as vulnerable as I want to be and in future I have no intention of increasing this. For a week or so it also ruined my enjoyment of that open countryside stretch as it was in the back of mind if he was laying in wait to finish the job!


----------



## dodgy (18 Sep 2010)

facepalm - for not getting the registration number.


----------



## Alien8 (18 Sep 2010)

Whatever stance you decide to take, just be careful - there are a lot of nutters out there.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Sep 2010)

fossyant said:


> It's tricky........... like the OP says, some not fit person lands 3-4 punches on him.....you plant one good'en on the chin - out, smacks head on floor........... hmm..... had it been a young or fit person then they'd get a good smacking....... dunno.....
> 
> Legal system is against you...the scum have nothing to lose, those that behave do have loads to lose..........



I could not agree more


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2010)

You have a legal duty to prevent crimes from being committed, unless that puts you in any real danger.
For instance, a drunk trying to get in his car should be stopped but drunks tend to be very violent and you could be better off reporting it to the Police drink driving hotline, not doing anything makes you complicit.


----------



## DrSquirrel (18 Sep 2010)

chillyuk said:


> I can't help feeling that if people get this overwhelming urge to play policemen then you should join the police and do it properly.
> 
> Unless something affects me personally I leave drivers and other cyclists well alone and just concentrate on what I am doing. If they want to break the law that's between them and the police.



I'll walk past next time someone is smashing your face in or breaking into your car/house etc etc...




Moodyman said:


> But I can't help feeling that you could have avoided this had you ignored it and kept pedalling.
> 
> Unless your a police person on duty, it's not your place to tell someone else off for what they perceive as a white collar driving offence.
> 
> I tend ignore driver misdemeanours. I'm 6ft 2 and used to box, so I can look after myself. I just don't think it's my place to correct the ills of society.



It is our place actually, we have legal rights to make our opinions.

Letting other people "deal with it" is one of the "ills of society".


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Sep 2010)

There is a world of differnce helping someone under attack or a house being burgled to being on the bike and acting like a PSCO telling car drivers to get off the the phone. I mean do you have a death wish, and it would be interesting if you felt quite so strongly about it had you not been a member of this forum. This forum had a tempory effect on how I felt and dealt with the numpties out there and I felt it took me for my own personal safety down the the wrong road.


----------



## hackbike 666 (18 Sep 2010)

Crankarm said:


> There was an horrific case a couple of years back where a woman in supermarket went to fetch her boyfriend because some chap had I think in her opinion "pushed in front of her" at the check out or "disrespected" her in some way, such a trivial reason no doubt. Sadly the people involved lacked the social skills or common courtesy to resolve it amicably. Unfortunately she did manage to find her boyfriend and returned a couple of minutes later to the check outs. Unfortunately some poor innocent chap who happened to be in the general area but who was not involved in the initial altercation with the woman was confronted by the deranged pyschopath boyfriend who attacked and killed him. Maybe it happened at the Sainsburys Saver Centre in Bell Green, Sydenham, South London as lots of assaults took place there as that was the demographic of the customer base. But it was horrific as this guy went totally beserk all because his thick girl friend was thick. I think the nutter was caught and given a life sentence of 4 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember the case...They were both on drugs (allegedly)...nasty pieces of work and an innocent got caught up.This is one big reason why I don't trust car drivers any more either.(drugs)


----------



## DrSquirrel (18 Sep 2010)

LOCO said:


> I mean do you have a death wish,



There are many more riskier things than telling someone they shouldn't be on the phone... maybe you have a death wish because you want to cross the road? or because you live in a house with stairs rather than a bungalow?

And I would hardly say it's a "death wish"...


----------



## DrSquirrel (18 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 1184864"]
I have no problem with telling people that they should not be driving whilst using a mobile.

IME though it usually makes no difference at all, will only lead to you maybe getting a bit of abuse before the person continues their conversation.

If every person stopped using their phone and din't use their phone ever again whilst driving then I would tell anyone and everyone who I caught. 

But the sad fact is that this is simply not the case - so why bother?
[/quote]

Because doing something MIGHT change something, yet doing nothing WONT change it?

Case of Pessimist vs Optimist?


I reckon 1 person won't change anything - but if people (all of use) kept on at these users it slowly makes it more socially unacceptable overtime - there was a time when it wasn't a "problem".


----------



## hackbike 666 (18 Sep 2010)

It doesn't make a lot of difference they still behave like total ar5es.


----------



## JamesAC (18 Sep 2010)

I got whacked by a bloke who ran into my wife, twice, at a junction. I shouted "Oi!!" the first time, but when he edged forward and ran into my wife again, I walloped the bonnet of his BMW. He was a bit cross about the fist-sized dent in the body-work, and jumped out and hit he. A big mistake: my wife went berserk! 

Would I do it again: yes, and yes, and yes. 

Whilst ever people scuttle about minding their own business, thugs and bullies and anti-social people get away with it. If society as a whole made its feelings known, fewer scum would try it on.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (18 Sep 2010)

Leave well alone, if and when they get caught have no sympathy,thats my take on it.


----------



## hackbike 666 (18 Sep 2010)

Get caught by who?


----------



## Sam Kennedy (18 Sep 2010)

summerdays said:


> *We seem to be loosing the idea of consideration to others, its just all about me, me, me now.*



+1


----------



## tongskie01 (18 Sep 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> Because doing something MIGHT change something, yet doing nothing WONT change it?
> 
> Case of Pessimist vs Optimist?
> 
> ...



agree.++++


----------



## Vikeonabike (19 Sep 2010)

In the majority of cases I think a person has to do something. This doesn't mean that you have to take "Physical Action". Sometimes just remaining calm and remembering a description / number plate etc. is enough. I have no choice. If I witness an incident I am DUTY bound to take some form of positive action (I would anyway). Again, this may mean simply acting as a witness, it may mean becoming more physically involved. By not doing so, I could at the very least be heavily criticised. At worst I could face disciplinary action. It doesn't matter whether I am on duty or off. 
However a lot of incidents simply require members of the public to display some form of "MORAL" courage. Again, I don't mean that People need to put their own safety at risk by diving in and getting hold of some violent offender. Just simply saying. "I saw that, I will give a statement and I will give evidence in court" wold be more than enough. Too many people put their heads down and walk by thinking " It's nothing to do with me". The problem is, when that person becomes the victim they never understand why no one saw what happend to them. People did, it was witnessed, it's not their problem! The Public in general need to grow a set of balls and start doing what is right instead of doing what is easy!Stop winging and saying it's someone elses job. Start challenging unacceptable behaviour in public, don't take no for an answer. Give up 8 hours a month and become a Speacial Constable if you like but do something!
However, put your own personal safety above all else(with the odd exception).


----------



## PBancroft (19 Sep 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> However a lot of incidents simply require members of the public to display some form of "MORAL" courage. Again, I don't mean that People need to put their own safety at risk by diving in and getting hold of some violent offender. Just simply saying. "I saw that, I will give a statement and I will give evidence in court" wold be more than enough. Too many people put their heads down and walk by thinking " It's nothing to do with me". The problem is, when that person becomes the victim they never understand why no one saw what happend to them. People did, it was witnessed, it's not their problem! The Public in general need to grow a set of balls and start doing what is right instead of doing what is easy!Stop winging and saying it's someone elses job. Start challenging unacceptable behaviour in public, don't take no for an answer. Give up 8 hours a month and become a Speacial Constable if you like but do something!
> However, put your own personal safety above all else(with the odd exception).



+1 Well said.


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Sep 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> In the majority of cases I think a person has to do something. This doesn't mean that you have to take "Physical Action". Sometimes just remaining calm and remembering a description / number plate etc. is enough. I have no choice. If I witness an incident I am DUTY bound to take some form of positive action (I would anyway). Again, this may mean simply acting as a witness, it may mean becoming more physically involved. By not doing so, I could at the very least be heavily criticised. At worst I could face disciplinary action. It doesn't matter whether I am on duty or off.
> However a lot of incidents simply require members of the public to display some form of "MORAL" courage. Again, I don't mean that People need to put their own safety at risk by diving in and getting hold of some violent offender. Just simply saying. "I saw that, I will give a statement and I will give evidence in court" wold be more than enough. Too many people put their heads down and walk by thinking " It's nothing to do with me". The problem is, when that person becomes the victim they never understand why no one saw what happend to them. People did, it was witnessed, it's not their problem! The Public in general need to grow a set of balls and start doing what is right instead of doing what is easy!Stop winging and saying it's someone elses job. Start challenging unacceptable behaviour in public, don't take no for an answer. Give up 8 hours a month and become a Speacial Constable if you like but do something!
> However, put your own personal safety above all else(with the odd exception).



Post of the year for me.


----------



## Fran143 (19 Sep 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> In the majority of cases I think a person has to do something. This doesn't mean that you have to take "Physical Action". Sometimes just remaining calm and remembering a description / number plate etc. is enough. I have no choice. If I witness an incident I am DUTY bound to take some form of positive action (I would anyway). Again, this may mean simply acting as a witness, it may mean becoming more physically involved. By not doing so, I could at the very least be heavily criticised. At worst I could face disciplinary action. It doesn't matter whether I am on duty or off.
> However a lot of incidents simply require members of the public to display some form of "MORAL" courage. Again, I don't mean that People need to put their own safety at risk by diving in and getting hold of some violent offender. Just simply saying. "I saw that, I will give a statement and I will give evidence in court" wold be more than enough. Too many people put their heads down and walk by thinking " It's nothing to do with me". The problem is, when that person becomes the victim they never understand why no one saw what happend to them. People did, it was witnessed, it's not their problem! The Public in general need to grow a set of balls and start doing what is right instead of doing what is easy!Stop winging and saying it's someone elses job. Start challenging unacceptable behaviour in public, don't take no for an answer. Give up 8 hours a month and become a Speacial Constable if you like but do something!
> However, put your own personal safety above all else(with the odd exception).



This is spot on and exactly the kind of attitude we need to adopt to stop ourselves being overrun by the scum/idiots of the world.


----------



## DrSquirrel (19 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 1184877"]
Ok, I'll try that next time I am out and see someone using their phone - thanks.
[/quote]

Go ahead - because that is *exactly* what he meant by it...


----------



## Trevrev (19 Sep 2010)

3 times i can remember in my adult life where i've stepped in, and got involved.

I'm going to bore you with the details.

1st:- Walking through Southampton city centre many years ago. A young lad about 13-14 threw his sweet wrapper in front of a council guy sweeping the floor. Demanded he sweep it up!
I had something to say to the cheeky little s**t. The lad then followed me through town while on his mobile phone........30 minutes or so later i'm surrounded by his older brothers and took a slap for being disrespectful.

2nd:- Driving home from work one night in rush hour traffic on a summers evening. Roads were rammed.
Saw a guy and a woman beating clumps out of each other at the side of the road. She had her top completely ripped off and had a very bloody and bruised face. He was covered in scratches. 
I pulled over and tried to part them........They both turned on me and and got very abusive, telling me not to get involved it was their business.
I just let them get on with it, got back in my car out went to pull away........While i was doing that she thought it would be a good idea to kick a big dent in my door. 

3rd:- Only last year, me and my wife were sat watching the TV, when we heard a commotion up the road. It turns out one of my neighbours had a drunken falling out with his "best"mate and were fighting in the street. Foolishly i tried to break it up and his mate gave me a Black eye for my worries.

So don't talk to me about Moral Courage, coz it ain't worth the effort.
And if you think i'm going to approch every driver i see with a mobile stuck to his ear think again.


----------



## DrSquirrel (19 Sep 2010)

Maybe the street cleaner felt better that day because someone actually cared...

Did you call the Police for any of these?


----------



## Trevrev (19 Sep 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> Maybe the street cleaner felt better that day because someone actually cared...
> 
> Did you call the Police for any of these?



No i didn't call the Police. I'm not into running to the police over what i class as minor issues. I chose to get involved and I took it on the chin ! 
Wasn't serious enough for me to go through all that claptrap.
Bruises heal, but it's still in your memory.


----------



## DrSquirrel (19 Sep 2010)

Trevrev said:


> No i didn't call the Police. I'm not into running to the police over what i class as minor issues. I chose to get involved and I took it on the chin !
> Wasn't serious enough for me to go through all that claptrap.
> Bruises heal, but it's still in your memory.



You think you did the wrong thing in intervening...

Yet you think the wrong thing is to call the Police...


So your suggestion is not to call the Police or intervene? What a wonderful ****ing country we have


Blood and bruises is minor? You're an IDIOT!


----------



## Trevrev (19 Sep 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> You think you did the wrong thing in intervening...
> 
> Yet you think the wrong thing is to call the Police...
> 
> ...



We all have our own way of dealing with things. And you don't know me from Adam so who do the F**k do you think you are calling me an idiot!!!


----------



## DrSquirrel (19 Sep 2010)

A woman and man fighting, to the point of blood and bruises is too minor for the Police to get involved.... is crazy.

And all I know about you is you are just going to let this happen.... thus, idiot.


----------



## Trevrev (19 Sep 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> A woman and man fighting, to the point of blood and bruises is too minor for the Police to get involved.... is crazy.
> 
> And all I know about you is you are just going to let this happen.... thus, idiot.



Well, i clearly didn't let this happen.....I did my best to put a stop to it. But when these people are quite happy to beat the crap out of each other and get abusive when someone tries to stop it. Then they are best off getting on with. Did you not read my post.........Didn't i mention i stopped and tried to end it? In amoungst the 100's of cars around me i was the only one to stop!!
So i'm an idiot !


----------



## DrSquirrel (19 Sep 2010)

Trevrev said:


> Well, i clearly didn't let this happen.....I did my best to put a stop to it. But when these people are quite happy to beat the crap out of each other and get abusive when someone tries to stop it. Then they are best off getting on with. Did you not read my post.........Didn't i mention i stopped and tried to end it? In amoungst the 100's of cars around me i was the only one to stop!!
> So i'm an idiot !



I know you said you tried to stop it.

But you are now saying you're just going to let it happen.

And now you're just going to be like the 100s of cars mentioned and not stop - so why try and even differentiate yourself between them and you now? Maybe they've had the same happen before to them - is it acceptable now that they didn't stop


----------



## Trevrev (19 Sep 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> And now you're just going to be like the 100s of cars mentioned and not stop - so why try and even differentiate yourself between them and you now? Maybe they've had the same happen before to them - is it acceptable now that they didn't stop





I'll leave it to perfect people like yourself.

You condem people for not helping and you condem people for not doing the right thing when they did try to make a difference.
Just because they didn't take the right approach!

I've now got young children to worry about and i'm not going to put myself at risk anymore. Unless it involves my family!

So, i'll stick with being an idiot thanks.


----------



## davefb (19 Sep 2010)

bit rubbish set of choices though,, as you say shame someone else didnt get out the car to help..

after all , theres at least one case i can immediately think of where a guy has tried to intervene in a 'domestic' and ended up being killed as he fell onto the pavement ..


wrt phones, i tend to stick with looking/tutting , if in car pointing ,shaking the head and flashing lights... maybe shouting 'dkhead' ( though in car ) , i'd stay clear of the stopping shouting ...

as a ped, i was about to tell this bloke in an open top merc 'OY get off the phone mate' , when he noticed the police car across the road and threw the phone onto the passenger seat ... why was i bothered? coz he'd stopped on the ped crossing bit of the lights, so was already doing one offence


----------



## As Easy As Riding A Bike (19 Sep 2010)

> No i didn't call the Police. I'm not into running to the police over what i class as minor issues.





A woman being beaten up is not a minor issue.


You should have called the police, regardless of anyone's willingness to directly intervene.


Seriously.


----------



## Mark_Robson (19 Sep 2010)

BSRU said:


> You have a legal duty to prevent crimes from being committed, unless that puts you in any real danger.


 What a load of rubbish!

Anyone who decided to confront people who are breaking the law has to accept that there is an element of risk. It's silly to expect unreasonable people to behave in a reasonable way when they are critiscised for their wrong doings. If you choose to go down this route then don't be surprised when it blows up in your face. 

And for the record.... Yes I have confronted people for minor things.. And not once have I had a positive outcome. When they tell you to F**c off where do you go from there?


----------



## Paul_L (19 Sep 2010)

Mark_Robson said:


> What a load of rubbish!
> 
> Anyone who decided to confront people who are breaking the law has to accept that there is an element of risk. It's silly to expect unreasonable people to behave in a reasonable way when they are critiscised for their wrong doings. If you choose to go down this route then don't be surprised when it blows up in your face.
> 
> And for the record.... Yes I have confronted people for minor things.. And not once have I had a positive outcome. When they tell you to *F**c off* where do you go from there?



first of all you should correct their spelling!


----------



## Trevrev (19 Sep 2010)

WheelyGoodFun said:


> [/size][/font][/color]
> 
> A woman being beaten up is not a minor issue.



I'd use the term woman lightly ! If you'd seen the way she was laying into him, and the threats to my life from her aswell as him for trying to break up their domestic. I'd say this fighting thing was quite a common place for her!
I'm sure they went home had more to drink and carried it on all over again!


----------



## DrSquirrel (19 Sep 2010)

Trevrev said:


> I'd use the term woman lightly ! If you'd seen the way she was laying into him, and the threats to my life from her aswell as him for trying to break up their domestic. I'd say this fighting thing was quite a common place for her!
> I'm sure they went home had more to drink and carried it on all over again!



Do you realise that women (and even men) that are victims of domestic violence often defend their tormentor?

And simply calling the Police is hardly "claptrap", even if it just gets the Police in to split them up. Regardless of if they can fight or not - it's hardly a trivial offence.

If its common place then Police intervention could be considered more important...!


----------



## Trevrev (19 Sep 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> Do you realise that women (and even men) that are victims of domestic violence often defend their tormentor?
> 
> And simply calling the Police is hardly "claptrap", even if it just gets the Police in to split them up. Regardless of if they can fight or not - it's hardly a trivial offence.
> 
> If its common place then Police intervention could be considered more important...!



Yeah well, it's done now!!
And i've never lost any sleep over it!
I did what i thought was best, clearly it wasn't good enough.......


----------



## DrSquirrel (19 Sep 2010)

I don't think anyone is complaining about what you did - although a bit surprised that even though you intervened you didn't call or didn't think it was a suitable enough event to call/involve the Police.

The main point is you now decide that you won't do anything - intervening because you've tried before - that might make sense. The problem is you reckon that you will do nothing even including calling the police for "trivial" events... and many here are surprised that this could be considered trivial - no matter how much they both "wanted" to fight.


----------



## CopperBrompton (19 Sep 2010)

al78 said:


> The exception to this seems to be little old ladies who seem to be able to confront who they like without much fear of retaliation, as beating up old ladies is not going to gain the chavs anything in terms of "hardness points", quite the opposite in fact.


Little old ladies and redheads, in my experience ...

Years ago, I was passenger in a car driven by my then-wife, a 30-something size 10 redhead. A drunk driver drove into the side of us. That driver was a huge bloke, about six feet tall and built like the side of a house. It was obvious from the positions of the crashed cars what had happened.

I called the police, and while I was on the phone the drunk driver tried to move his car. My slightly-built wife shouted "Don't you dare!" at him. When I turned round, he'd switched off the engine and locked the door. He was still sitting locked into his car when the police arrived.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (19 Sep 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> In the majority of cases I think a person has to do something. This doesn't mean that you have to take "Physical Action". Sometimes just remaining calm and remembering a description / number plate etc. is enough.




Few weeks ago I was driving through town, a car pulled out a bit close in front of another, this led to a war of the other car trying to cut up the other one, and so on, until the original "aggrieved" driver properly cut up the one who made the mistake.

I pulled in and stopped too, admittedly partly because I was a little annoyed that their antics had almost involved me (one brakes sharply then swaps lane to pull behind the other, causing me to avoid him), but mainly because I could see that this was getting out of hand and told the pair of them to stop behaving like idiots, that they were both as bad as each other and were just causing everyone else hassle.

The response was generally "nowt to do with you, **** off" as they continued to square up.

I popped back to my car and grabbed my camera and took a photo of both of them and told them that if they carried on, the police would be given it as evidencewhich stopped them in their tracks. I didn't report it to the police as the battery was actually flat in the camera, but they weren't to know that!

One pulled up next to me at traffic lights a few moments later giving it "you took a photo of my car, you haven't got permission". I said "that's right, and I don't need permission"

He sneered and said "well, I'm taking your number plate down then!" Never quite worked out what kind of threat (as it was obviously meant as one) that was supposed to be, so I just asked him if he needed a pen and paper.

Right or wrong for involving myself, I have no doubt from the way it was rapidly escalating that there would have been an assault, it was just a case of who was going to swing the first punch


----------



## gaz (19 Sep 2010)

Anyone that has watched some of my videos will know that i sometimes confront people about what they are doing to endanger my life whilst i'm out on my bike. Being it almost knocking me off due to their impatience or them using a mobile phone whilst driving.

People can tell me to eff off or ignore me, no problem. I don't have the right to do anything. But i should be allowed to use the road without being felt endangered by other road users who choose to break the laws that are put down for everyones safety. I'm just naming and shaming them. 

Would i do it without the camera? No.
Do i only do it so i can post videos on youtube? no.
Then why do i do it when i have the camera? so if what happened to the OP happens to me, i have their numberplate and picture.


----------



## Crankarm (19 Sep 2010)

I think what these above anecdotes show is that life is indeed cheap and to be careful. A few have posted this already. You never know who you might upset and how they will react. Even the police get chased, rammed and assaulted so thugs and pyschos won't think twice about doing harm to or even killing a cyclist. The red mist can blind many drivers. Go easy weigh up the situation if you have time. If you make the wrong decision you could be a long time DEAD then your family and friends will be without you all because you told some driver who turned out to be a care in the community nutter, gangsta or thoroughly nasty piece of work not to use their phone whilst driving.

As Vike said if you do want to do something make a mental note of vehicle registrations, occupants and types of vehicles etc and report them. But above all stay safe.


----------



## tongskie01 (19 Sep 2010)

Trevrev said:


> Yeah well, it's done now!!
> And i've never lost any sleep over it!
> I did what i thought was best, clearly it wasn't good enough.......




could have been killed. in any of these situations, consider your safety first.


----------



## newbiebiker (20 Sep 2010)

I'd leave him alone to avoid confrontation. Let him get an accident if that's what he wishes.


----------



## Tynan (20 Sep 2010)

and the accident might be someone else, or you tomorrow

of course we can make arguments for never getting involved but that just creates a 'not my problem' culture where miscreants can act with impunity

use your common sense, nutters tend to look like nutters, and of course find the line between disapproval and provocation, people strapped into a car aren;t going to manage to get out and to you that fast


----------



## CopperBrompton (20 Sep 2010)

Tynan said:


> use your common sense, nutters tend to look like nutters


On the contrary, some of them look exactly like mild-mannered accountants until a few seconds before they stab you.

This is not a binary decision: confront them or do nothing. Stick the footage and reg number on youtube (quite a few drivers have learned the hard way how embarrassing this can be), report them to their employers if it's a commercial vehicle, report them to the police. But personal confrontation is one day going to end badly.


----------



## Tynan (20 Sep 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> On the contrary, some of them look exactly like mild-mannered accountants until a few seconds before they stab you.
> 
> This is not a binary decision: confront them or do nothing. Stick the footage and reg number on youtube (quite a few drivers have learned the hard way how embarrassing this can be), report them to their employers if it's a commercial vehicle, report them to the police. But personal confrontation is one day going to end badly.



'tend'

I agree with that anyway, and arguing against the do nothnig posse


----------



## BSRU (21 Sep 2010)

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2003/2695/regulation/2/made

The Road Vehicles (Construction and Use) (Amendment) (No. 4) Regulations 2003

If you look at section 2, it states:-
(2) No person shall cause or permit any other person to drive a motor vehicle on a road while that other person is using—

(a)a hand-held mobile telephone; or

(b)a hand-held device of a kind specified in paragraph (4).


----------



## Greenflash (21 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 1184815"]
If you want to use a hypothetical situation then at least try and be realistic - can't remember the last time when a driver ploughed into a bus stop killing people.
[/quote]

This morning on my daily commute route...

http://www.walesonli...91466-27310383/

Fortunately, since the bus had just left the bus stop, only minor injuries were sustained by a passerby. A few seconds earlier and six people were stood there.


----------

